

FAA says Drone Video is commercial because news aired it without compensation - thezach
https://www.facebook.com/groups/uavLegalNews/permalink/541129049346488/

======
andymoe
FAA is deep into a power grab with respect to commercial use of drones
especially small UAVs (sUAVs) that would typically be classified as RC in the
past. They have a hard job to integrate them into the NAS but there is an
immense amount of politicking going on around this issue right now with a lot
of DoD contractor money in the drivers seat. Unless it's a formal notice (a
phone call is not) he does not have to do anything. He should probably contact
an attorney anyway though. A number of them are now specializing in this area.

If you are interested in this kind of stuff you should join this meetup my Co-
Founder and I run: [http://www.meetup.com/SF-Drones-Startup-
Meetup](http://www.meetup.com/SF-Drones-Startup-Meetup) \- We just did "US
Drone Regulations" last thursday.

~~~
anigbrowl
And guess who takes most of the heat if/when irresponsible drone operators
cause problems for others? I think they're a lot less worried about
quadcopters and suchlike than the potential for accidents involving large RC
planes like the Skymasters, some of which have a 10 foot span and approach
airspeeds of 200mph. I don't know what their ceiling is like but I've already
heard a lot of grumbling from general aviation folks about the cavalier
attitudes of some RC pilots, so I don't think the FAA is just throwing its
weight around for no reason.

